# Constipation Relief from Alcohol... anyone else?



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

I haven't been drinking that much for the past six months but I've started to find that when I do drink that I'll have like 2-3 huge BMs that night. It's wonderful!

Does anyone else experience this???

I suffer from IBS C and it really seems like alcohol gets my sluggish system going.


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

I am so opposite.  If I am drinking I suffer a lot days after. The less I am drinking the less problems I have. I used to binge drink a lot in the past, but now I stopped almost completely. Sometimes I think that this could be the reason why my digestive system is so messed up, but who knows what is the reason. Why don't you have a beverage every night if it helps with your bm? I quitted smoking 4 years ago, but it used to help me a lot with my bm. I am taking laxatives now. It took me lots of effort to quit smoking, so I don't want to start again this habit. But I can't stop asking myself if regular laxative use is healthier then smoking.


----------



## Caarl (Sep 13, 2013)

ibsad said:


> I suffer from IBS C and it really seems like alcohol gets my sluggish system going.


I suffer from chronic constipation and It doesn't make me have bowel movements. I will add that after a night of heavy drinking (vodka) I wake up the next morning less bloated than usual. I know its probably bad for my liver,but I always thought it was weird. I end up passing some gas throughout the morning and my abdomen is not as distended as before. It feels as if the alcohol is cleansing me momentarily of whatever causes my bloating.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

When I have flu / sore throath I always buy a bottle of liquor and gargle then swallow throughout the day. Last time it really helped my BMs. Drinking a lot of beer, not just a couple, relieves everything IBS related for like a day in my case.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

ibsad said:


> I haven't been drinking that much for the past six months but I've started to find that when I do drink that I'll have like 2-3 huge BMs that night. It's wonderful!
> 
> Does anyone else experience this???
> 
> I suffer from IBS C and it really seems like alcohol gets my sluggish system going.


yes this happens to me too, it's the same effect I think as the baclofen, muscle relaxer









wouldn't it be a pisser if IBS-C is a product of our collective newfound puritanism? I mean, in the 50's people pretty much had a drink per day unless they were too religious to do that.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

ibsad said:


> I haven't been drinking that much for the past six months but I've started to find that when I do drink that I'll have like 2-3 huge BMs that night. It's wonderful!
> 
> Does anyone else experience this???
> 
> I suffer from IBS C and it really seems like alcohol gets my sluggish system going.


I've been clean and sober about 16 or 17 years now. Good God, what a thought: "I had to start drinking again so I could poop normally again!" lol It's actually a legitimate excuse, but I'm not gonna do it. "Too much time in."


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok so I guess this really works? My GF got me a bottle of good Tequila from Mexico. A couple of shots at night seems to improve my BMs.

Read it causes SIBO though.


----------

